# Ring shank or spiral shank pole barn nails for rough sawn barn?



## 04titanse (Sep 3, 2013)

When building my barn over the next 6 weeks I am going to using 3" thick beams and 2" wide planking and I am shopping for nails. 

I am think 40d "pole barn nails" either ring shank or spiral shank. 

Any recommendations? Thinking spiral shank must be easier to drive but ring shanks hold like an sob and in this case I can find them a little cheaper. Thoughs? All rough sawn hemlock.


----------



## 1ruralmailman (Sep 4, 2013)

i use the ring shank ones.never had a failure to hold on one yet.i drive them with a 3 pound sledge hammer,much easier than a regular framing hammer.good luck and have fun.


----------



## imagineero (Sep 4, 2013)

It's a pretty open question. There's a lot of variation in the quality of nails. In my opinion, for softwoods, it's pretty hard to beat a good quality ring shank nail for holding power. Some of the chinese RS nails have poor quality heads though, and the "rings" are not very defined either, making them hardly any better than a common nail. A good quality RS nail is a good nail though. Spiral shank are nicer in dried hardwoods and tend to split the lumber less. Some ring shank gun driven nails are coated in glue that is activated by the heat generated from the friction of the nail being driven which can help.

If you want something to last it's hard to beat screws. They have way more holding power than any nail. Beat a nail every time. Use the painted kind, or for real long life stainless.

Shaun


----------



## 04titanse (Sep 4, 2013)

Maze Spiral Shank: American Made!

POST AND FRAMING NAILS:: Maze Nails | Maze Online Catalog | Maze Group: (800) 435-5949 | Made in America | Domestic Hardware that is American Made

Mazel Ring Shank: American Made!

Amazon.com: Mazel & Co/Tree Island 13205040 (40d) Pole Barn Nails, 5" - 50lb Box: Home Improvement


----------



## tilenick (Sep 4, 2013)

I like the timber screws made by timber tight. They are a little pricy but they have tremendous shear/pullout strength. Also they are driven with a drill much easier than a three lb sledge.
Just my opinion.


----------



## flashhole (Sep 5, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## jwilly (Sep 9, 2013)

Timber Lok screws. More expensive than nails but much faster and removable if you mess up. They come in many sizes, from 3" up to 14".


----------



## hamish (Sep 9, 2013)

I just use regular common nails, with anything I nail up green, allows for movement and more forgiving as things dry.

The main barn has boards almost a century old still hanging on, with stamped nails.


----------



## johninky (Sep 13, 2013)

My father built two dairy barns 60 years ago out of green oak and maple lumber. Used nothing but common spikes and both barns are still standing. Try pulling a nail that was driven into green lumber after the lumber has seasoned.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Sep 13, 2013)

Nearly everything I build except temp stuff is with ring shank nails. The best I have gotten were from Japan, black coated, hardened and tempered. Those things sing when driven and hold like screws. In green wood I like hot dipped galvanized ring shanks.


----------

